
Aquarium for Mac terminal - Doorbell88
https://github.com/doorbell88/Aquarium/blob/master/aquarium.py
======
Doorbell88
I made an aquarium for the terminal, written in Python (needs termcolor module
to run). It was a project I wrote to help me learn OOP.

It randomly generates a unique aquarium ecosystem every time you run it.

It adjusts to your terminal window size, so you can run it fullscreen or just
have a tiny little aquarium off to the side to keep you company while you
work!

Try it out, and let me know what you think :)

~~~
ericcoleman
You should add a GIF to the readme :)

------
beamatronic
Very fun and colorful. Nice job!

